# "Mehrere Ordner" mit jpg verkleinern



## eusi (30. Juli 2005)

Hallo Leute, 
habe ein großes Prob !

Wie ich versch. Bilder auf einmal verkleiner ist mir mit Hilfe "irfanview" klar !
Jedoch, wie resize ich 400 Ordner mit je 50jpg's 
(ohne die Ordner selbst zu erstellen)
Jemand ne Idee?

Danke im Voraus!

greetz
eusi


----------



## eusi (30. Juli 2005)

lol...ich glaub ich hab bereits die Lösung gefunden....

ThumbsPlus Pro nennt sich das Prog...es hat die MÖglichkeit von Unterverzeichnissen zu erkennen (DAteienbaum)...   

Falls sonst noch jemand ne Lösung hat, bzw. qualitativ etwas besseres - posting plz


----------

